# Buck humping buck



## Jadeyngomez (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a Nigerian dwarf buck that is 8 1/2 months old. He just recently started jumping my little 2 month old buck. Is this something that should concern me


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This is normal for some bucks. I don't like the behavior so, I don't allow it. It's not really anything to worry about unless it is causing the smaller buck distress.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The little guy can get hurt if the bigger guy is actually attempting to breed him or if he is a lot bigger. His weight can damage the little guys backbone/spine or legs..


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So,e times my younger bucks when first moved to the boy pen will try and hump the older ones. They get told off by them and the behaviour stops  I have 2 young boys (2 months old) that do it with each other but that's just a game. They don't really know what they are doing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------

